# Wie macht man solchen äh 3D-Säulen Effekt?



## MCrookieDe (19. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich wollt mal Fragen, ob jemand hier weiß, wie ich ein solchen 3D-Effekt auf einfache Weise für eine 2 Dimenionale Ebene machen kann. Man könnte sich dass ja auch mit Buchstaben oder menschliche Siluetten etc. vorstellen...

(Benutze CS3)

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## mreball (20. Juni 2007)

Das beruht alles auf Sinnestäuschungen, also Schatten und Licht wo keines ist, Perspektivische verzerrungen u.s.w. Ein grosser Meister solcher Sachen war M. C. Escher.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=M.+C.+Escher&btnG=Suche&lr=


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juni 2007)

Nur zum Beispiel:

Eigene Formwerkzeug wählen
Option oben "Formebenen" 
Form aufziehen
Mit Strg+J erstellte Form kopieren
Untere Ebene auswählen
Dort eine andere Farbe für die Formebenen als die der oberen auswählen

Strg+T

Mit den Pfeiltasten 1x unten und 1x links

Mit Enter bestätigen

Strg+Alt+Umschalt+T so oft drücken bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist.


Alex


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. Juni 2007)

Ich denke es wäre in diesem Fall einfacher gleich "Flächen" im 45° Winkel vom Stern aus aus dem Bild zu ziehen und diese dann passend einzufärben.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juni 2007)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke es wäre in diesem Fall einfacher gleich "Flächen" im 45° Winkel vom Stern aus aus dem Bild zu ziehen und diese dann passend einzufärben.



Da hast du vollkommen recht 


Alex


----------



## MCrookieDe (21. Juni 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Eigene Formwerkzeug wählen
> Option oben "Formebenen"
> Form aufziehen
> Mit Strg+J erstellte Form kopieren
> ...



Och ich muss sagen das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. 
Very THX 



kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke es wäre in diesem Fall einfacher gleich "Flächen" im 45° Winkel vom Stern aus aus dem Bild zu ziehen und diese dann passend einzufärben.



So manuelles "zeichnen" liegt mir nicht so...


----------



## forumschreiber (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn Illustrator vorhanden, geht das mit einem Mausklick:
Die gefüllte Form aktivieren, dann den Effekt 3D-Extrudieren und abgeflachte Kante anwenden...


----------



## MCrookieDe (26. Juni 2007)

Das Prog hab ich nicht, aber ich werds mal bei Gelegenheit testen. Wir haben eine version in der Firma. THX für den Tipp.


----------

